# FODMAP Snack Game



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Sometimes it's hard living with such a restricted diet, that it's easier if you turn it into a game. This one is pretty simple: Just post a snack idea! It can be one food or a combination of foods. Just try to keep it FODMAP safe and fairly healthy.1. 1 TBSP peanut butter on a slice of Udi's gluten-free white bread


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

ishylynn said:


> Sometimes it's hard living with such a restricted diet, that it's easier if you turn it into a game. This one is pretty simple: Just post a snack idea! It can be one food or a combination of foods. Just try to keep it FODMAP safe and fairly healthy.1. 1 TBSP peanut butter on a slice of Udi's gluten-free white bread


hahahha....too funny....lol


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I dunno whether you're a spammer, so I'm just going to ignore. 2. Spread peanut butter on a banana, then roll in Rice Krispies, and cut in slices to look like sushi. I use gluten-free Rice Krispies, but I imagine that organic Cocoa Krispies would be good, too, depending on the additives.


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

That sounds really good! My kids would love that too







good idea


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I love brown rice cakes with peanut or almond butter. It's good with celery too! Every now and then I like gluten free pretzels with hummus, but hummus is not exactly a smart choice.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Wendy74 said:


> I love brown rice cakes with peanut or almond butter. It's good with celery too! Every now and then I like gluten free pretzels with hummus, but hummus is not exactly a smart choice.


I eat a lot of rice cakes with peanut butter, too.How about a fruit salad with oranges, bananas, grapes, and blueberries. Just toss in a little all-natural orange juice (or fresh-squeezed) so the bananas don't turn brown.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Popcorn.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Someone mentioned Cascade Farms Organic Chocolate Chip granola bars in another thread, and I tried those this weekend and didn't have any symptoms, so they might be a good choice for when you need to take something for later. Some of the other flavors wouldn't work, so be warned.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nature Path Organics makes a few flavours of granola bar that are safe- I like the Peanut Buddy and choco-peanut the best. Annie's makes a safe chocolate chip granola bar that is one of the worst things I've ever tasted.At work I snack on packets of instant oatmeal, maple-flavour, and Nature Path Organics cereals like Gorilla Munch. I also like handfuls of nuts (Emerald does coca-roasted almonds that are delicious) as a quick snack. Glutino gluten-free pretzels are tasty, and I love Justin's Chocolate Hazlenut butter as a replacement for nutella.Sort of a specialty item but you can order online, Bobo's oat bars are amazing. I love the coconut one. I'm sure not all are safe but most should be.I make a great homemade granola bar with bananas, peanut butter, and rolled oats. It's super simple!Combine 3 or 4 mashed bananas, a little bit of maple syrup, a dash of salt, 1 cup of natural peanut butter, 1 cup of oat bran and 3 cups of rolled oats. Fold in dark chocolate chunks and walnut pieces if desired (do it, it's so good). Press into a large baking dish with parchment paper on the bottom and bake at 375 for 25 minutes or until golden brown. These are fantastic, good for you, and they freeze well so make a big batch.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

For a salty snack I love to nibble on a bit of prosciutto or ham with some rice crackers. Trader Joe's also makes these multiseed and soy sauce rice thin crisps that are super addictive and very savory.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Found a recipe for chocolate pudding made with almond milk that looks fantastic.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

ishylynn said:


> Found a recipe for chocolate pudding made with almond milk that looks fantastic.


My local Whole Foods actually has almond milk pudding cups (ZenSoy brand). It's my new favourite after-work snack. Only 110 calories and tastes like normal chocolate pudding! I'm convinced they must be way better than the soy version because sometimes the almond milk ones are wiped out completely and the soy milk ones are always fully stocked.


----------



## Syl (Dec 20, 2008)

Alberto Schultz said:


> Apk Mod App gives you completely free and ad-free modded games


NOT for IBS.


----------

